# Still a lot of learning to do.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Coyote hunting has been tuff but we are still learning the way we need to work in the summer.
I have not been out much since falling and opening up the KR incision. I did how ever go out with the guys to do a couple sets in some thick stuff where we were using shot guns. I have a nice Charles Daily ou that is choked full and extra full and fellow I had worked with bought many years back for duck hunting when you could still use lead shot.
It still makes a great turkey gun and with coyote buster ammo it is great for coyotes out to about 50 yards.
We did one set in some heavy cover and never seen a thing, Was really hot and humid during that day and it had not cooled off a lot yet so we think that is the problem. Second set was latter in the day near dark and the temps had dropped a lot. We had two come in to the call John got one of them but it is so thick he couldn't get a second shot off.
We believe that the coyotes are doing most of their hunting in the dark when it is so hot and humid. Think they are laying up and won't even expend the energy for what may be an easy meal when it is so hot. But once it cools down into the 70's they become active again.
Going to have to give night hunting a try I suppose.

 Al


----------

